# Understanding the curses/consequences of the fall



## KGP (Dec 7, 2016)

Genesis 2:17b - death threatened - "in the day you eat of it you shall surely die"

Genesis 3:14 - serpent cursed - "because you have done this, cursed are you"

Genesis 3:16 - woman punished

Genesis 3:17 - ground cursed - "cursed is the ground because of you (Adam)"


Questions I have:

God does not say to either Adam or Eve; "you are cursed.", so is there a sense in which they are actually cursed, or is it more accurate to say they are exposed to the curse or placed under the curse as a punishment. Adam and Eve are not cursed themselves, but are themselves punished by being subject to the curse - Adam subject to the curse on the ground; and Eve subject to the curse of the serpent (enmity between her and the serpent)?



Other question - when Jesus became a curse for us to redeem us from the curse of the law (Gal 3), I understand that all sin and any sin brings a curse; and that Jesus redeemed all his people from all and any and each and every sin; but am wondering how to relate NT theological language and realities of the curse back to God's specific pronouncements on Adam and Eve. Does the curse of the law refer more directly to "in the day you eat of it, you shall die?"

Or is it only proper to take 'curse of the law' to refer specifically to the Ten Commandments?

Are the pronouncements in Gen 3 to Adam and Eve proper curses? Is it right to say that God cursed man and cursed woman? Or that he placed them under or exposed to the curse?

Does the work of Christ negate them or reverse them (I would think no, but rather the work of Christ guarantees God's grace through them)?

Hope these questions make sense.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

